# install/unistall and csrss.exe/blue screen



## 4arc (Nov 18, 2008)

hey guys, could really do with your help on this one.

having problems installing kapersky 2009. cant uninstall mcafee because it says 

"another program is being installed. please wait until that program is complete and then try installing this software again" and general error:1500 messages

i'am not trying to install anything else. have re-booted several times. have tried system restore but is only lettin me o back a few days!

this happens no matter what programs i try to uninstall. also downloaded your installer2008 and revo uninstall to force remove these programs but still get the same messages. a quick search on google said i should have a look at the running processes, which led me to discover csrss.exe, which is a known trojan. (which i've failed to delete)

all these problems started a few weeks ago when i started to get the blue screen of doom. have got myself stuck because in order to tackle that problem i got new virus software (kapersky 2009) but cant uninstall the out of date mcafee, so now i'm completely unprotected.

usin vista, dell inspiron 1520

help please,

4arc


----------



## Mokka (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi 4arc!
csrss.exe isn't a trojan i'll show why. If csrss.exe
is in the X:\Windows\system32 directory, then it's a Windows component. In other cases (example: in directory x:\Windows), it's a trojan. You can check where are the running proess with right clicking on the process, then <Show file directory>, or something like that. Having 2 antivirus isn't a problem, install Kaspersky 2009 as fast you can, because having an outdated antivirus equals with no protection against new viruses!
I hope this will help!

Mokka

EDIT: Killing the csrss.exe process causes BSOD!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Mokka said:


> Hi 4arc!
> csrss.exe isn't a trojan i'll show why. If csrss.exe
> is in the X:\Windows\system32 directory, then it's a Windows component. In other cases (example: in directory x:\Windows), it's a trojan. You can check where are the running proess with right clicking on the process, then <Show file directory>, or something like that. Having 2 antivirus isn't a problem, install Kaspersky 2009 as fast you can, because having an outdated antivirus equals with no protection against new viruses!
> I hope this will help!
> ...


This is very bad advice. Having 2 antivirus programs is definitely not something we want to advise anyone to do.
Download and use the MacAfee Removal Tool in step2 here:
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Mokka said:


> Hi 4arc!
> csrss.exe isn't a trojan i'll show why. If csrss.exe
> is in the X:\Windows\system32 directory, then it's a Windows component. In other cases (example: in directory x:\Windows), it's a trojan. You can check where are the running proess with right clicking on the process, then <Show file directory>, or something like that. Having 2 antivirus isn't a problem, install Kaspersky 2009 as fast you can, because having an outdated antivirus equals with no protection against new viruses!
> I hope this will help!
> ...


This is very bad advice. Having 2 antivirus programs is definitely not something we want to advise anyone to do.
Download and use the MacAfee Removal Tool in step2 here:
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------

